# los lechuginos [lechuguinos] de televisión



## Soledad Medina

Del poeta, compositor y cantante Joaquín Sabina es la siguiente frase:
“La poesía huye, a veces, de los libros para anidar extramuros, en la calle, en el silencio, en los sueños, en la piel, en los escombros, incluso en la basura. Donde no suele cobijarse nunca es en el verbo de los subsecretarios, de los comerciantes o de *los lechuginos de television*”.

Mi intento:
"Poetry sometimes flees from books to nest outside the walls, in the street, in silence, in dreams, in the skin, in the rubble, even in the garbage. Where it is never usually sheltered is in the verb of the undersecretaries, traders or *TV dandies*."

Sé que lechugino significa petimetre, que en inglés sería dandy, coxcomb, conceited, vain. No sé si ‘dandies’ es la mejor opción en este contexto. Agradeceré la valiosa ayuda de ustedes.


----------



## Marsianitoh

lechuguino, lechuguina | Diccionario de la lengua española, pretty boys???


----------



## The Newt

Tal vez "Where it is never to be found is in the prattle of undersecretaries, merchants, or dolled-up television personalities."


----------



## Masood

Are *los lechuginos de television *actors, TV presenters or something else? Male and/or female?


----------



## Marsianitoh

Masood said:


> Are *los lechuginos de television *actors, TV presenters or something else? Male and/or female?


Male, young and fashion-conscious.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Apart from the meaning of lechuguinos, I think it's important to say that it's outdated.


----------



## Masood

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Apart from the meaning of lechuguinos, I think it's important to say that it's outdated.


Thanks for that. Then perhaps an equally outdated translation would work. Perhaps _dandy, fop _or_ coxcomb.

Newt's example would be well-understood in modern English._


----------



## Marsianitoh

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Apart from the meaning of lechuguinos, I think it's important to say that it's outdated.


True, I was just looking up on the dictionary the word "fop" , I think it might carry the same nuance.
Crossposted.


----------



## jilar

Creo que aquí _verb_ es un falso amigo de verbo.
Aquí verbo sería _words_ o _speech_.



Marsianitoh said:


> Male, young and fashion-conscious.


Yo creo que está usando la forma neutra, en plural para incluir a cualquier persona con tales características. Cuando se dice, por ejemplo: Los políticos siempre mienten.

En ese "políticos" también se incluye a las mujeres que se dediquen a esa profesión.

Me da que Sabina habla como siempre se ha hablado y no cae en decir:
Subsecretarios y subsecretarias, comerciantes y "comerciantas", y lechuguinos y lechuguinas.


----------



## Masood

Actually, I prefer _dandies_ - I think it's more readily understood, more so than _fop_. _Fop_ is still used in British English, but chiefly in the expression "You idle, workshy fop!", humorously describing someone who is a vain, lazy good-for-nothing.


----------



## Ballenero

It must be said that _lechuguino_ is derogatory.
It's not a word you use every day but I don't think it's outdated.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

I don't think I have ever heard that word in my life, except for the book my parents had: Giovanni Guareschi, "El lechuguino pálido".

Sería interesante saber qué piensan otros sobre el uso actual o no de esta palabra: yo la veo super pasada de moda. Ni mi padre la usa ni ha usado nunca.


----------



## aommoa

Me suena a alatriste


----------



## jilar

Común no es, la verdad.
Pero yo no diría que esté pasada de moda o anticuada, en fin, que sea obsoleta.
Cierto que Sabina ya tiene sus años, pero todavía está aquí con nosotros. 

Supongo que dijo esa palabra como podía haber dicho "los cara bonitas", "los guapitos", " los presumidos ", ... O cosas semejantes. Todas claramente despectivas.


----------



## Magazine

The Newt said:


> Tal vez "Where it is never to be found is in the prattle of undersecretaries, merchants, or dolled-up television personalities."


Awesome, Newt. 

_Dolled-up_ is also used for men, right?


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

jilar said:


> Común no es, la verdad.
> Pero yo no diría que esté pasada de moda o anticuada, en fin, que sea obsoleta.
> Cierto que Sabina ya tiene sus años, pero todavía está aquí con nosotros.


En una canción se puede decir de todo, hasta "¡cáspita! o ¡albricias!". Eso no significa que se use.
De todos modos, si te parece por que no está pasada de moda, OK.
(Y ya no voy a insistir más que si no se va el hilo de lo que pide Soledad).


----------



## Magazine

Ballenero said:


> I don't think it's outdated.





aldonzalorenzo said:


> yo la veo super pasada de moda. Ni mi padre la usa ni ha usado nunca.


Estoy contigo, Aldo, lechuguino , palabrita de películas de Landa. Érase una vez. 

Así lo explican: 

*Lechuguino:* Este curioso vocablo, que proviene de principios del siglo XIX, se comenzó a utilizar para referirse a aquellos jóvenes presumidos, a los que le gustaba ir a la moda (en su origen francesa). Posteriormente también se usó el término para señalar a aquellos muchachos... que querían aparentar ser ya hombres hechos y derechos para galantear con mujeres mayores que ellos. El término ‘lechuguino’ proviene de la moda de vestir totalmente de verde (siguiendo la moda francesa) de aquellos jóvenes partidarios de la invasión napoleónica (conocidos comúnmente como ‘afrancesados’).


----------



## The Newt

Magazine said:


> Awesome, Newt.
> 
> _Dolled-up_ is also used for men, right?



When it's used disparagingly (as here), yes.


----------



## jilar

Que yo sepa es una frase que dijo hablando con normalidad, quizá en una entrevista o simplemente en un libro, narrando.
No es ni una poesía ni la letra de una canción.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Mi infinita gratitud a todos por la entusiasta acogida que le han dispensado a este hilo.  Considero un privilegio haber contado con la valiosa ayuda de ustedes.  De más está decirles que los comentarios recibidos han sido muy interesantes y esclarecedores.   

Al final, me he decantado por la excelente traducción de The Newt:
"Where it is never to be found is in the prattle of undersecretaries, merchants, or dolled-up television personalities."

Coincido con Jilar en que no se trata de un poema o la letra de una canción.  Más bien parece algo que Sabina ha escrito en un libro o ha dicho en una entrevista. 

Abrazos con mi reiterada gratitud.


----------



## swift

Si por gustos fuera, la palabra con la que me quedaría sería _fop_, que los aficionados de musicales reconocerán por Sweeney Todd.

En cuanto a la frecuencia de uso de _lechuguino_, aparece mencionada en varias partes de _Palabras moribundas_, de Pilar García Mouton y Álex Grijelmo.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

I have always understood 'lechuguino' to mean 'superficial y vacuo'. Or 'engreído', 'fatuo'. More or less 'estúpido' - with a sense very far removed from its etymological one, the one that the RAE includes.

'Lechuguino', in its current use, is always meant as an insult or pejoratively towards someone's intelligence, nothing to do with fashion or anything like that - the fact that its sense needs explaining even to Spanish speakers ('vestían de verde, etc') proves that it is nothing to do with its current use, that it is not used in that sense nowadays.

Besides, as Jilar points out, it is now a genderless term, indifferently used both for men and women - even more so when used generically, in the plural, as it is here.


'The Newt' has offered a great translation, 'dolled-up tv personalities' - figuratively pointing to 'vacuous, or idiotic media people'.

I would offer 'vacuous' (meaning 'empty', in its archaic sense), or something more up-to-date, as well as more colloquial, or offensive, such as 'good-for-nothing' or 'lame'. Maybe 'idiotic' or 'dumbass'.

'Vacuous tv / media people'
'Good-for-nothing / lame tv / media people'
'Idiotic / dumbass tv hosts.'


*(*) Google Search
- Vacuous *
1. having or showing a lack of thought or intelligence; mindless.
"a vacuous smile"
2. ARCHAIC
empty.

vacuous - Google Search




aldonzalorenzo said:


> I don't think I have ever heard that word in my life, except for the book my parents had: Giovanni Guareschi, "El lechuguino pálido".



Agreed.  

'Lechuguino' is an archaic, literary word, that is never used in speech. Only, rarely, in a literary context, such as journalistic commentary - but not news or reports...

It is one of those words used for style, not in a practical sense.

It reminds me of the old comic books 'Mortadelo y Filemón', where they said 'lechuguino' a lot, as well as 'merluzo' and others like that.   




jilar said:


> Creo que aquí _verb_ es un falso amigo de verbo.
> Aquí verbo sería _words_ o _speech_.



Muy de acuerdo...

'El verbo', es una expresión que se suele usar en el contexto de la literatura refiriéndose a 'la palabra', o 'el uso de las palabras'... Se refiere al 'estilo' o, incluso 'la pluma' de un escritor.

Con frecuencia se habla de 'el verbo florido de tal o cual escritor' (con frecuencia, de forma irónica), en el sentido de su 'alambicado uso de la prosa o la palabra'.

Aquí, 'words', o 'speech' están perfectos. O quizás, 'usage'.




jilar said:


> Que yo sepa es una frase que dijo hablando con normalidad, quizá en una entrevista o simplemente en un libro, narrando.
> No es ni una poesía ni la letra de una canción.



Sabina es uno de los letristas españoles más destacados por su uso de la lengua - por su estilo literario; coloquial, jergal... Sí, es jergal, pero también literario. En ese sentido, habla de una forma peculiar, literaria, incluso en las entrevistas.


No sé si lo sabréis, pero Sabina es también poeta, además de músico... Para poner la cita del OP en contexto, hay que traer a colación que Sabina sacó hace unos años un libro de sonetos - sospecho que esta frase proviene de las entrevistas que hizo entonces.

Sabina, una vida convertida en poema


----------



## nahamani

Magazine said:


> _Dolled-up_ is also used for men, right?


Taking into account what The Newt said, I'd just add that I have occasionally heard men say that they were getting all "dolled-up" for a date or whatever.  I have heard this in a few movies and, and amongst very good male friends.  Both times it was the male using the term to describe himself.  I wouldn't recommend using it to describe another male unless you happen to be his best friend, and you have heard him using the term prior.  In general, to my knowledge, males in the U.S. wouldn't take kindly to having the term used on them otherwise.

I would only add that men pretty much use it in a very light way (or slightly comical way) when describing themselves.  Similar to the rare occasions in which men describe themselves as having a "girlish physique".  Again, rarely used and generally, only used by men to describe themselves NOT other males.


----------



## Ballenero

El sur como disculpa.
Federico J.C-Soriguer Escofet. 1996.

Verdades ocultas.
Carla Neggers. 2013.

Como se hace una chica.
Caitlin Moran. 2015.

Fábulas Fabulosas: con Dios entre bastidores.
Alejandro Vicent Guillamón. 2014.

PURGATORIO: El don de un Monstruo.
F. Javier Beristain Labaca. 2017.

Estos son algunos ejemplos de uso actual del término (hay más).
Las personas que piensan que esta palabra está en desuso porque no se escucha en los programas de televisión de moda, caen ellas mismas en el "lechuguinismo".
Y es que en el diccionario hay cientos de palabras que no son de uso diario y no por ello están en desuso o son anticuadas, simplemente están ahí esperando a que alguien en algún momento las utilice.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Ballenero said:


> Las personas que piensan que esta palabra está en desuso porque no se escucha en los programas de televisión de moda, caen ellas mismas en el "lechuguinismo".


No sé a quién te refieres, espero que no sea a mí. No veo los programas de TV de moda; en realidad no sabría bien a cuáles te refieres porque no veo la tele.
En mi caso, cuando considero que una palabra no está en uso es porque es algo que no he oído usada por nadie en mi entorno *nunca*, ni siquiera por gente de la generación de mis padres y abuelos (ya difuntos estos últimos). Sí la he visto escrita en libros, como puse en mi post anterior, es más, es el título de un libro que teníamos en casa. O sea, es una palabra que conozco y sé que existe y el significado.
Just saying.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Estoy plenamente de acuerdo con Ballenero.  El hecho de que una palabra no sea de uso diario no la convierte en anticuada.  Como bien él señala, esa palabra, al igual que muchas otras, está ahí esperando a que la utilicemos en algún momento.  

Hace poco utilicé la palabra "baladí" en una conversación con unos amigos y uno de ellos comentó que nunca la había escuchado.  Me quedé atónita porque yo la he empleado toda mi vida.   Ese amigo es mayor que yo así que no se trata de edad.  

Les agradezco sus valiosos aportes.  No olvidemos que todos tenemos derecho a tener distintos puntos de vista y eso convierte al foro en un lugar más dinámico y enriquecedor.  
Saludos
Soledad


----------



## sarah_

aldonzalorenzo said:


> No sé a quién te refieres, espero que no sea a mí. No veo los programas de TV de moda; en realidad no sabría bien a cuáles te refieres porque no veo la tele.
> En mi caso, cuando considero que una palabra no está en uso es porque es algo que no he oído usada por nadie en mi entorno *nunca*, ni siquiera por gente de la generación de mis padres y abuelos (ya difuntos estos últimos). Sí la he visto escrita en libros, como puse en mi post anterior, es más, es el título de un libro que teníamos en casa. O sea, es una palabra que conozco y sé que existe y el significado.
> Just saying.


Estoy de acuerdo con Aldo. Lechuguino no se oye. Nunca. Y no me refiero a la tele. Que venga en el diccionario, que alguien ocasionalmente la utilice, o que la conozcamos algunos no implica necesariamente que no haya caído en desuso. Mi sensación también es la misma.
Aparte del dato de que aparezca reflejada en el libro de *"Palabras moribundas"* que citó Swift, se encuentran por la red cosas como estas:

La lista de los insultos más antiguos - SobreHistoria.com
_Seguro que a los más veteranos les suena esta palabra ya que* todavía se usaba a mediados del siglo XX*. Lechugino describe a un hombre joven que se da aires de persona mayor para ligar con mujeres más mayores que él._

10 insultos del español antiguo que debemos volver a usar
_Este insulto no ha desaparecido, *pero ha ido cayendo claramente en su uso*, habla de aquel chico joven que intenta seducir a mujeres con mayúsculas._

En este hilo muchos foreros coinciden en esa misma sensación:
lechuguino

Y hay un link muy curioso:
Palabras en la UVI
Una agencia de publicidad, Proximity, puso en marcha una campaña que pretendía promocionar la mención de ciertas palabras en desuso en los mensajes que nos enviamos a diario.  Y una de ellas era lechuguino.
_ ¿Correrán la misma suerte floripondio, lechuguino y batiburrillo, *tres de los vocablos llamados al rescate *en la campaña de Proximity?_


----------



## jilar

Pero, a ver si nos entendemos 
Una cosa es decir "en desuso", cosa que yo antes dije como " común no es", o sea, no se usa mucho o se usa muy poco.
Y otra decir anticuada u obsoleta.

Anticuada es, por ejemplo, pardiez (hay que irse a tiempos de Alatriste), tratar a alguien de "vuesa merced", etc...

¿Es o no es?


----------



## Agró

Hay que corregir el título del hilo:

los lechu*g*inos de televisión
los lechug*u*inos de televisión


----------



## Ferrol

Concuerdo que lechuguino es una palabra que no se oye por donde he vivido , desde hace muchísimos años. Yo era niño en los años cincuenta... y no recuerdo haberlo oído nunca. Me he encontrado la palabra en libros , con carácter despreciativo haciendo referencia a hombres jóvenes , que intentan aparentar lo que no son, poniéndose en ridiculo, No conocía el significado preciso que se le atribuye en el post de Sarah


----------



## Magazine

Ballenero said:


> Estos son algunos ejemplos de uso actual del término (hay más).
> Las personas que piensan que esta palabra está en desuso porque no se escucha en los programas de televisión de moda, caen ellas mismas en el "lechuguinismo".


Quiero pensar que no has querido insultar a nadie con este comentario, Ballenero.


aldonzalorenzo said:


> No sé a quién te refieres, espero que no sea a mí. No veo los programas de TV de moda; en realidad no sabría bien a cuáles te refieres porque no veo la tele.


Lo mismo digo.


Soledad Medina said:


> Estoy plenamente de acuerdo con Ballenero.


No sé cómo, Soledad, puedes estar de acuerdo con una persona que está dejando a la altura del betún a media España .


sarah_ said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con Aldo. Lechuguino no se oye. Nunca. Y no me refiero a la tele.


   


Ferrol said:


> Concuerdo que lechuguino es una palabra que no se oye por donde he vivido , desde hace muchísimos años. Yo era niño en los años cincuenta... y no recuerdo haberlo oído nunca.




En fin, todos los mencionados (excepto Soledad y Ballenero)  somos unos incultos y solo vemos programas de corazón, genial


----------



## Marsianitoh

"Lechuguino" es una palabra viejuna, parece sacada de una zarzuela,  es una palabra que no se usa hoy en día a no ser que como Sabina quieras describir  a alguien de forma graciosa, está en la línea de " pisaverde",  " zangolotino", "chiquilicuatre" ( esta última se utiliza igual algo más???).


Cerros de Úbeda said:


> I have always understood 'lechuguino' to mean 'superficial y vacuo'. Or 'engreído', 'fatuo'. More or less 'estúpido' - with a sense very far removed from its etymological one, the one that the RAE includes.
> 
> 'Lechuguino', in its current use, is always meant as an insult or pejoratively towards someone's intelligence, nothing to do with fashion or anything like that - the fact that its sense needs explaining even to Spanish speakers ('vestían de verde, etc') proves that it is nothing to do with its current use, that it is not used in that sense nowadays.
> 
> Besides, as Jilar points out, it is now a genderless term, indifferently used both for men and women - even more so when used generically, in the plural, as it is here
> 
> 
> 
> 'Lechuguino' is an archaic, literary word, that is never used in speech. Only, rarely, in a literary context, such as journalistic commentary - but not news or reports...
> 
> It is one of those words used for style, not in a practical sense.
> 
> It reminds me of the old comic books 'Mortadelo y Filemón', where they said 'lechuguino' a lot, as well as 'merluzo' and others like that.


¿ De dónde te sacas ese supuesto uso actual de lechuguino como sinónimo de tonto? ¿Y de dónde te sacas que el significado de la RAE sea el etimológico y no el de uso?
¿ En qué quedamos,  " lechuguino" se usa o no se usa, es arcaico o actual?


----------



## sarah_

Marsianitoh said:


> chiquilicuatre" ( esta última se utiliza igual algo más???).


Porque nos representó en Eurovisión  
Pero no me parece que su uso vaya mucho más allá de bailar el _crusaíto _
Aunque  más que 'pisaverde' seguro. 
Ahora en serio. Personalmente, zangolotino y chiquilicuatre, aún siendo infrecuentísimas, me resultan incluso más habituales que lechuguino.
Dependerá también del uso de cada uno.


----------



## Marsianitoh

sarah_ said:


> Porque nos representó en Eurovisión
> Pero no me parece que su uso vaya mucho más allá de bailar el _crusaíto_


Es a lo que voy, son palabras anticuadas que puedes utilizar para describir/insultar de manera graciosa/ ingeniosa. No dudo que,  como ha hecho Ballenero, se puedan encontrar en obras publicadas recientemente, pero de ahí a decir que  eso prueba que son palabras corrientes y que el que diga que no se usan es porque es un inculto...
Este es un dialogo de la última obra que menciona Ballenero, 
PURGATORIO: El don de un Monstruo.
F. Javier Beristain Labaca. 2017.
- Están ustedes hechos unos lechuguinos presumidos...
-Y usted supera en belleza a la más primorosa de las divas del celuloide.
El libro se publicaría en 2017, pero el dialogo desde luego no refleja el lenguaje del 2017. Nadie habla así.


----------



## sarah_

Marsianitoh said:


> Es a lo que voy, son palabras anticuadas que puedes utilizar para describir/insultar de manera graciosa/ ingeniosa.





Marsianitoh said:


> Este es un dialogo de la última obra que menciona Ballenero,
> PURGATORIO: El don de un Monstruo.
> F. Javier Beristain Labaca. 2017.
> - Están ustedes hechos unos lechuguinos presumidos...
> -Y usted supera en belleza a la más primorosa de las divas del celuloide.
> *El libro se publicaría en 2017, pero el dialogo desde luego no refleja el lenguaje del 2017. Nadie habla así.*


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Marsianitoh said:


> ¿ De dónde te sacas ese supuesto uso actual de lechuguino como sinónimo de tonto?



¿Pero, de dónde te sacaste tú lo de 'tonto'...?

Yo no dije 'tonto', sino 'estúpido', que es algo muy distinto... Me refiero a 'imbécil' (o 'gilipollas') - no 'tonto'.

En inglés, 'stupid' o 'idiotic'. O 'dumbass'.


Esta voz, hoy se usa simplemente como término despectivo, en referencia a 'una persona vacía, ridícula, o estúpida', como se ve en el propio ejemplo que estamos tratando aquí, de los personajes de televisión; no tiene nada que ver con la moda, sino con lo 'fatuos' que sean - y mucho menos tiene que ver con que sean jóvenes o no. O con si son hombres o mujeres...




Marsianitoh said:


> *Male*, young and fashion-conscious.



¿Y de dónde te sacas tú que se refiera a 'hombres'...?

La entradilla del DLE se refiere incuestionablemente a mujeres al igual que hombres, como indica claramente su entrada, que indica 'lechuguina' junto a 'lechuguino'; reza 'lechuguino, *na*':

Y la propia entrada, en su primera definición, se refiere a 'persona' - con las marcas de género muy 'claritas', tanto para masculino como femenino.


*(*) DLE
- Lechuguino, na*
1. *m. y f.* despect. *Persona* joven que se compone mucho y sigue rigurosamente la moda. U. t. c. adj.

lechuguino, lechuguina | Diccionario de la lengua española




Marsianitoh said:


> ¿Y de dónde te sacas que el significado de la RAE sea el etimológico y no el de uso?




En lo que se refiere a 'muchacho' - es decir, 'hombre joven' -, la RAE indica un sentido que claramente no tiene nada que ver con el uso del español de este milenio... ¡Eso es ciencia-ficción...!

Insisto; como demuestra el propio ejemplo 'de uso' que estamos comentando aquí...

Esto dice la buena de la etimológica RAE, para definir esto (en su cuarta acepción);


*(*) DLE 
- Lechuguino, na*
4. m. coloq. Muchacho imberbe que se mete a galantear aparentando ser hombre hecho. U. t. c. adj.

lechuguino, lechuguina | Diccionario de la lengua española


Como dije, 'cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia' - como suele decirse en las películas...




Marsianitoh said:


> ¿ En qué quedamos,  " lechuguino" se usa o no se usa, es arcaico o actual?



Se usa, claro que se usa... Pero poco. Y más que nada, por escrito - como ya había dicho antes.

No hay que confundirse el que el término sea arcaico (es decir, se use poco, o en contextos literarios), con el que no sea de uso actual.

El que sea arcaico no quiere decir que no se use. Sencillamente significa que se usa poco - o en contextos reducidos, normalmente literarios.


Ballenero citó libros como muestra de su uso. Yo cité la prensa.

Y el 'Mortadelo y Filemón', para datar el término  - porque es un cómic de los años 50, la época en que se usaba este vocablo.

Mort & Phil - Wikipedia


----------



## Ballenero

Yo no digo que sea una palabra que se oye en la calle pero no nos podemos basar en nuestras conversaciones con amigos para determinar si una palabra es válida o no porque entonces estaríamos empobreciendo el idioma y reduciéndolo a quinientas palabras.
El motivo de la consulta es sobre un texto o un diálogo actual, se han puesto ejemplos de libros contemporáneos en los que aparece.
Que no se usa todos los días es lo primero que dije pero es una palabra que está ahí, así que no la den por muerta porque todavía se menea.

Solo usamos unas 300 palabras cuando el idioma español tiene 283.000


----------



## sarah_

Ballenero said:


> Yo no digo que sea una palabra que se oye en la calle pero no nos podemos basar en nuestras conversaciones con amigos para determinar si una palabra es válida o no porque entonces estaríamos empobreciendo el idioma y reduciéndolo a quinientas palabras.


No estamos diciendo que sea válida o no, Balle. Estamos diciendo que está en desuso. Y para determinar eso ¿no es un buen termómetro, precisamente, el que todos los participantes coincidamos en que no se oye por ningún lado? Incluso tú admites, creo, que eso es así. ¿Que aparece en algunos libros o lo dijo Sabina una vez? También Sabina habla de "la chica de BUP" y ese plan educativo ya no se ve por el mundo. ¿Que no está muerta? Vale. Nadie ha dicho que lo esté, creo. Lo que decimos la mayoría es que empieza a estar en la UVI.

Que opinemos sobre si se usa, o no se hace, no empobrece el idioma. Constatar una realidad no es contribuir a ella, me parece.
Que sí, que el término está ahí y se puede usar. ¿Y que es una pena que dejen de usarse algunas palabras? De acuerdo. Prometo mañana emplear _zurumbático, beocio, sandio, tragavirotes y boquirrubio_. Todas ellas figuran en el DLE y ninguna aparece marcada como 'en desuso'. Mira, la distancia de seguridad la voy a tener garantizada porque la gente me va a mirar tan raro que se va a ir apartando a cada paso.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> ¿Pero, de dónde te sacaste tú lo de 'tonto'...?
> 
> Yo no dije 'tonto', sino 'estúpido', que es algo muy distinto... Me refiero a 'imbécil' (o 'gilipollas') - no 'tonto'.
> 
> En inglés, 'stupid' o 'idiotic'. O 'dumbass'.
> 
> 
> Esta voz, hoy se usa simplemente como término despectivo, en referencia a 'una persona vacía, ridícula, o estúpida', como se ve en el propio ejemplo que estamos tratando aquí, de los personajes de televisión; no tiene nada que ver con la moda, sino con lo 'fatuos' que sean - y mucho menos tiene que ver con que sean jóvenes o no. O con si son hombres o mujeres...


Te cito:


Cerros de Úbeda said:


> 'Lechuguino', in its current use, is always meant as an insult or pejoratively* towards someone's intelligence*, nothing to do with fashion or anything like that - the fact that its sense needs explaining even to Spanish speakers ('vestían de verde, etc') proves that it is nothing to do with its current use, that it is not used in that sense nowadays.


Tú eres el que menciona la inteligencia, alguien puede ser un lechuguino y ser muy listo, lo que hace es resultar ridículo porque le da demasiada inportancia al aspecto, y es peyorativo, pero algo suave. En cuanto a ser '' imbecil'' o ''gilipollas'' mira, no se le llama a alguien ''lechuguino'' por ser gilipollas, a un gilipollas que viste de chándal de mercadillo no se le llamaría '' lechuguino''.


Cerros de Úbeda said:


> Marsianitoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ni hablar, un ''lechuguino'' ( a no ser que se use ironicamente) es necesariamente alguien joven ( y en mi opinión mayoritariamente chicos). ¿Los lechuguinos del hogar del jubilado? ¿ Los lechuguinos del consejo de administradores del BBV?
> 
> 
> 
> Esta voz, hoy se usa simplemente como término despectivo, en referencia a 'una persona vacía, ridícula, o estúpida', como se ve en el propio ejemplo que estamos tratando aquí, de los personajes de televisión; no tiene nada que ver con la moda, sino con lo 'fatuos' que sean -* y mucho menos tiene que ver con que sean jóvenes o no*. O con si son hombres o mujeres...
Click to expand...

Ni hablar, un ''lechuguino'' ( a no ser que se use irónicamente) es necesariamente alguien joven ( y en mi opinión mayoritariamente chicos). ¿Los lechuguinos del hogar del jubilado? ¿ Los lechuguinos del consejo de administradores del BBV?


Cerros de Úbeda said:


> ¿Y de dónde te sacas tú que se refiera a 'hombres'...?


Yo fui la primera que citó el enlace al significado de la RAE, para quien quisiera verlo y dije que se refiere a chicos jóvenes porque es así como lo he visto utilizado siempre. Si ''lechuguinos'' ya se usa poco, tu me dirás ''lechuguina''. ¿Que en plural se puede usar para un grupo de ambos sexos? De acuerdo. Pasa igual con otros términos, por ejemplo '' petimetre'', el diccionario menciona ''petimetre, petimetra'' pero tú me dirás cuántas veces has visto ''petimetra/ petimetras''. A mí si me dicen que en tal sitio había un grupo de lechuguinos y petimetres, desde luego me imagino de un grupo de chicos jovenes  empingorotados pavoneandose. ¿ Que puede ser un grupo mixto? Vale.


Cerros de Úbeda said:


> Se usa, claro que se usa... Pero poco. Y más que nada, por escrito - como ya había dicho antes.
> 
> No hay que confundirse el que el término sea arcaico (es decir, se use poco, o en contextos literarios), con el que no sea de uso actual.
> 
> El que sea arcaico no quiere decir que no se use. Sencillamente significa que se usa poco - o en contextos reducidos, normalmente literarios.
> 
> 
> Ballenero citó libros como muestra de su uso. Yo cité la prensa.
> 
> Y el 'Mortadelo y Filemón', para datar el término  - porque es un cómic de los años 50, la época en que se usaba este vocablo.



  Si un término es arcaico ( yo me quedaría con anticuado, en desuso) y se usa poco no puedes decir que es de uso actual, si algo es de uso actual es por que se usa con cierta frecuencia. La gente no va por ahí llamando ''lechuguino'' a nadie. Lechuguino es un término que se usa poquísimo o nada, andar aquí hablando de un sentido etimológico y un sentido actual... Siempre se ha referido a alguien joven que se preocupa de su aspecto, de estar a la última hasta caer en el ridículo, un petimetre.


----------



## Magazine

sarah_ said:


> Que sí, que el término está ahí y se puede usar. ¿Y que es una pena que dejen de usarse algunas palabras? De acuerdo.


 


> Prometo mañana emplear _zurumbático, beocio, sandio, tragavirotes y boquirrubio_.


 Hasta lo he contrastado con algún amigote, a nadie le suenan ni siquiera esos palabros  


> Mira, la distancia de seguridad la voy a tener garantizada porque la gente me va a mirar tan raro que se va a ir apartando a cada paso.




Importante hoy en día 

Sarah siempre tan comedida  A lo mejor he sido algo drástico en mi mensaje anterior, pido disculpas si alguien se ha sentido ofendido .


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

@Ballenero, tres cosas más (Escribo tu texto en cursiva, para que se vea más claro):

1) Las dos expresiones que yo he usado para lechuguino son, textualmente, 'outdated' y 'super pasada de moda'. Lo que quería decir es lo que han explicado marsianitoh y sarah_, por nombrar los últimos posts, que son muy claros.

También he dicho que es una palabra que conocía, y que he visto por escrito desde pequeña (el título del libro del que ya he hablado).

2) Por otro lado he señalado que no la había oído en mi vida (no voy a decir mi edad), ni siquiera como una palabra que usara la generación de mis abuelos (aunque ahora que lo pienso, esto no puedo afirmarlo con seguridad, quiero decir, que ellos no la usaran) ni de mis padres, que están vivos los dos.

En tu último post dices: _Yo no digo que sea una palabra que se oye en la calle pero no nos podemos basar en nuestras conversaciones con amigos para determinar si una palabra es válida o no porque entonces estaríamos empobreciendo el idioma y reduciéndolo a quinientas palabras._

Aclararte que en ningún momento pretendí que la palabra no fuera válida. Simplemente quería destacar que no se usa, y no se ha usado por un muy largo tiempo. Justo por esta cuestión del uso pregunté al principio: "Sería interesante saber qué piensan otros sobre el uso actual o no de esta palabra". A mí me parece que una de las riquezas de este foro es saber cómo utilizan las palabras los que participan aquí, que considero gente interesada, en mayor o menor medida, en los idiomas. Para mirar Google books no necesito el foro: puedo hacerlo yo solita en casa.

Respecto a las conversaciones que yo pueda tener, y mi conocimiento del vocabulario, no me considero una persona inculta. Tampoco pretendo que como yo hable sea la norma, y por eso pregunto a la gente del foro e intento ser prudente en mis afirmaciones. Soy consciente de que puedo mejorar el vocabulario, especialmente desde que descubrí la palabra 'maromo', poco ha: mi vida es un antes y después de maromo.

3) Si tu preocupación por mi afirmación sobre que lechuguino no se usa es esto que dices: _porque entonces estaríamos empobreciendo el idioma y reduciéndolo a quinientas palabras_ y _es una palabra que está ahí, así que no la den por muerta porque todavía se menea_, estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo y no era mi intención ni querer empobrecer el idioma ni decir que a nadie se le ocurra usar esa palabra.

No te lo creerás, pero después de este hilo he sacado dos propósitos. Una, que voy a estar más atenta a las palabras que uso a diario, para ver si amplío el vocabulario. Dos, que voy a volver a leer libros en castellano (hace tiempo que ya casi solo leo novelas etc. en inglés, por aquello de mejorar el idioma). Retomo hoy mismo el de "Imperiofobia y leyenda negra", que dejé aparcado el verano pasado (esto, además de verdad, es para hacer publicidad al libro, que me estaba pareciendo buenísimo).


----------



## gato radioso

aldonzalorenzo said:


> I don't think I have ever heard that word in my life, except for the book my parents had: Giovanni Guareschi, "El lechuguino pálido".
> 
> Sería interesante saber qué piensan otros sobre el uso actual o no de esta palabra: yo la veo super pasada de moda. Ni mi padre la usa ni ha usado nunca.


Wow! Giovanni Guareschi... me trae muchos recuerdos.


----------



## Ferrol

Marsianitoh said:


> lechuguino, lechuguina | Diccionario de la lengua española, pretty boys???


Según el WR dictionnary su traduccion es "dandy" o "fop" y la verdad es que la primera de las acepciones que tiene la palabra lechuguino según la r.a.e, corresponde estrechamente con lo que dice el WR dictionnary (English defintion) tanto para "dandy" como para "fop", aunque no su segunda acepción,que se ha mencionado antes en el hilo, de "muchacho imberbe, que se las da de mayor,  y galantea a mujeres maduras"


1. m. y f. despect. Persona joven que se compone mucho y sigue rigurosamentela moda. U. t. c. adj.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Ferrol said:


> Según el WR dictionnary su traduccion es "dandy" o "fop" y la verdad es que la primera de las acepciones que tiene la palabra lechuguino según la r.a.e, corresponde estrechamente con lo que dice el WR dictionnary (English defintion) tanto para "dandy" como para "fop", aunque no su segunda acepción,que se ha mencionado antes en el hilo, de "muchacho imberbe, que se las da de mayor,  y galantea a mujeres maduras"
> 
> 
> 1. m. y f. despect. Persona joven que se compone mucho y sigue rigurosamentela moda. U. t. c. adj.


Estoy de acuerdo, yo misma proponía "fop", ahora,  dandy y fop son masculinos, no creo que en inglés se entendiera que  "TV fops" engloba a mujeres también. Y siento repetirme como el ajo, pero en castellano,  aunque en el diccionario ponga "persona joven" en "lechuguino" y " petimetre" e incluya " lechuguina" y "petimetra", yo no las he visto en mi vida en femenino. En plural dependiendo del contexto a lo mejor, pero qué quieres que te diga, si me dicen que en la barra de bar había unos lechuguinos/ petimetres la idea que me viene a la mente es un grupo de chicos.


----------



## Ferrol

Marsianitoh said:


> Estoy de acuerdo, yo misma proponía "fop", ahora,  dandy y fop son masculinos, no creo que en inglés se entendiera que  "TV fops" engloba a mujeres también. Y siento repetirme como el ajo, pero en castellano,  aunque en el diccionario ponga "persona joven" en "lechuguino" y " petimetre" e incluya " lechuguina" y "petimetra", yo no las he visto en mi vida en femenino. En plural dependiendo del contexto a lo mejor, pero qué quieres que te diga, si me dicen que en la barra de bar había unos lechuguinos/ petimetres la idea que me viene a la mente es un grupo de chicos.


Estoy de acuerdo. "Petimetre" creo recordar oírselo usar a mi padre.Lechuguino no recuerdo habérselo oido a nadie


----------



## sarah_

Como siempre hay que tener la referencia del OP yo creo que Sabina, en este caso, utiliza la expresión queriendo decir _niñatos engreídos de la televisión, imberbes presuntuosos_...algo así


Ferrol said:


> Petimetre


Esta para mí es más habitual.


----------



## Marsianitoh

sarah_ said:


> Como siempre hay que tener la referencia del OP yo creo que Sabina, en este caso, utiliza la expresión queriendo decir _niñatos engreídos de la televisión, imberbes presuntuosos_...algo así
> 
> Esta para mí es más habitual.


De acuerdo, en el contexto de Sabina la idea es esa, niñatos influencers etc. que parece que les va la vida en decidir cuáles con las zapatillas que hay que usar, el corte de pelo ideal, la música, el cine, los libros que hay que consumir, la tendencia que hay que seguir... Jovenzuelos preocupados por lo superficial.


----------



## jilar

Supongo que a una chica, antes de llamarla lechuguina, se le colocaría otro tipo de etiqueta.
Esto ya lo vimos en algún otro tema donde llegamos a la conclusión de que hay ciertos calificativos que se usan con preferencia para hombres o bien para mujeres.


----------



## elroy

Marsianitoh said:


> Male, young and fashion-conscious.


 As soon as I read this, the word that immediately came to mind was “metrosexual.”


----------



## boroman

Los lechuguinos de televisión, la palabra es rara pero son los presentadores de TV, los que dan la imagen..


----------



## Ballenero




----------



## Marsianitoh

Ballenero said:


> View attachment 43020


Que sí,  que no hace falta que busques otro diccionario, que la RAE ya contempla la existencia del femenino, otra cosa es que si el uso de lechuguino ya es casi nulo, el de lechuguina es aún menor.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Yo creo que este hilo se merece un nuevo dicho: "Más largo que un lechuguino".


----------



## swift

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Yo creo que este hilo se merece un nuevo dicho: "Más largo que un lechuguino".


O más porfiado que un ballenero. 

Por si sirve de algo, el CORDE solo arroja dos resultados para el femenino; el CREA cero; el CORPES XXI 2.


----------



## Marsianitoh

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Yo creo que este hilo se merece un nuevo dicho: "Más largo que un lechuguino".


¡Tenemos ensalada pa' los restos! ¡Menos mal que no se usa!


----------



## Soledad Medina

Mi gratitud para todos los que han participado en este dinámico hilo.  Reitero que escogí la excelente versión ofrecida por The Newt porque es la que mejor se adapta a la frase en español. Además, “dolled-up television personalities” incluye a hombres y mujeres por igual.

Ha quedado claro que todos estamos de acuerdo en que la palabra ‘lechuguino’ no es común, o sea que se usa muy poco. Sin embargo, mientras algunos han afirmado que es obsoleta otros, como Jilar, Ballenero y yo hemos considerado que no lo es.

A partir de ahora la palabra “lechuguino” debe sentirse muy honrada porque este hilo ha contado nada menos que con 55 _posts_. Por mi parte, juro solemnemente no olvidarla jamás.
Cordiales saludos para todos,


----------



## jilar

Olvidar no la olvidarás, pero usarla ya es otro cantar.
Además tiene la dificultad de que, en principio, es ofensiva. La persona así llamada se lo toma como insulto.

Piensa si la usarías para ti misma si  cuadrara que cumples su definición.
Supongo que antes dirías que eres coqueta, por ejemplo, que lechuguina.

Saludos igualmente.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Jilar, tienes toda la razón.   Creo que solamente la usaría en tono de chanza con mis amigos.   Por cierto, me has hecho reír al decirme que antes diría que soy coqueta que lechuguina.  
De nuevo, gracias por tus valiosos comentarios en este hilo.


----------



## Ferrol

sarah_ said:


> Como siempre hay que tener la referencia del OP yo creo que Sabina, en este caso, utiliza la expresión queriendo decir _niñatos engreídos de la televisión, imberbes presuntuosos_...algo así
> 
> Esta para mí es más habitual.


Otra palabra con un significado próximo a lo que dice Masood en el post número 10 para "idle workshy fop" , o sea un joven ocioso, y presumido,  que pasa su tiempo preocupado por su físico y acicalándose , y también a "petimetre", pero creo que algo menos a "lechuguino", es "pisaverde", pero tampoco se oye, y solo recuerdo haberla encontrado en libros


----------

